# So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm in a hotel in Munich but will get some photos up by next week as I won't have much time to format galleries between now and Sunday. Still, I wanted to share. I got back into Audi Tradition's warehouse today. It was target rich in UrQ and SportQs for sure. Walking in they had one of the long wheelbase rally cars up on a lift (I got some under car shots), a Pikes peak car with the whole front end off (yes, a few more pics), several long-wheelbase production cars including the blue four-wheel steering prototype (yes, pics, pics and more pics) and like five or six Sport Quattros. Two of the latter were black, so I asked and they said the one was the re-painted car that I'd photographed last time I was there and the other one was Rohrl's. You may remember that there were two produced - one for Walter Rohrl and one for Piech. They believe Piech may still have his in his personal collection.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today ([email protected])*

nice work!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today ([email protected])*

So, where are these pics?
Sounds like there are more black Sports out there than the two originally made, but as you said, they are probably repainted.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (PerL)*

Last I heard, there's a black SQ on display at the Sutton rally car museum in England.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (Sepp)*

more info or pictures please! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_So, where are these pics?
Sounds like there are more black Sports out there than the two originally made, but as you said, they are probably repainted.

It's my first day back in the office. I'll have them up by this evening at latest.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Sounds like there are more black Sports out there than the two originally made, but as you said, they are probably repainted.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_









What?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (PerL)*

Can't go into overall detail on black cars - but as it says in the post by George;
Two originally made, one resprayed black...


_Modified by WAUOla at 11:02 AM 4-8-2008_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (WAUOla)*

Wel, at least one resprayed. We don't know exactly how many cars there are out there that are actually black, do we? I didn't think so.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Wel, at least one resprayed. We don't know exactly how many cars there are out there that are actually black, do we? I didn't think so.

Those cars are worth quite a bit on the open market took, and I'd bet a color change wouldn't help resale.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today ([email protected])*

That is of course true, George, but some of the street cars are former rally cars, and one can sometimes question the originality of these. So, if one of the former works cars (which were originally Alpine White) were to be painted in, say, black, I don't think it would hurt the value too much.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (PerL)*

Car above is regular street Sport ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (WAUOla)*

I finally got the pics formatted. Audi Tradition has asked that I limit how much I publish, so I've picked the best and most significant.








The car I believe to be Rohrl's car (above)








Hadn't seen this one in their collection before (above).
















In for some repairs (above).








I believe this is the respray car. Under the right light, it's got some blue flake in it (above).








The four-wheel steering prototype car.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today ([email protected])*

Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








The four-wheel steering prototype car.

I want that car. Why didn't they produce it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I don't know. I do know they made a similar prototype that's a yellow S2 coupe, but it never went beyond that.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

What can I say?!? Thank you for the pictures. Going there must be like a pilgrimage to Mecca. They are cars that any of us would give a limb for, yet probably be afraid to drive!
Do you have any more pictures of the red (or others) 100 Coupe' S that you can share?
Thanks again. That must have been a GREAT trip!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*

I'll see what I can dig up on the 100 Ss. Yes, the place is an awesome visit. Audi Tradition brought a few of their cars to Italy a few years ago. I actually had a chance to drive (back then) the '88 red Quattro, the RS2 Avant (could be a new car it's so pristine) and the red Sport Quattro.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Last I heard, there's a black SQ on display at the Sutton rally car museum in England.


It's a Kopenahagen blau Sport quattro


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_
I want that car. Why didn't they produce it? 

The 4WS system was initially developed for rally (of course), but it proved to be too heavy and complex. One interesting fact about that blue car, is that while the car itself is a 1984, it was converted to 4WS in 1989, according to the book "Audi quattro - Auf allen vieren zum erfolg"


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
It's a Kopenahagen blau Sport quattro










Hmmm didn't look blue to me.
I'll have to check on that.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (Sepp)*

It's #138, Kopenhagen Blau


----------



## pizzaguy827 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (WAUOla)*

These photos are pure pleasure! Thanks for putting them up!

Pizzaguy827


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_It's #138, Kopenhagen Blau









It looks black to me..








10 seconds in.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCOILhk4M_k


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today (pizzaguy827)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pizzaguy827* »_These photos are pure pleasure! Thanks for putting them up!

Pizzaguy827

No problem.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: So I Stopped by Audi Tradition's Warehouse Again Today ([email protected])*

just got word that this black Sport was originally red, re-sprayed black.
Just to clarifiy any question.










_Modified by Sepp at 4:39 PM 4-28-2008_


----------

